# Here is an interesting new router table build.



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is an interesting new router table build.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have seen a few of his videos. Some great tips and tricks....


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

Indeed. I am a proponent of MDF for the reasons he mentions as well as the inert characteristic for sonic damping of speakers, as well as it's ability to be shaped sans splinters for curves and radii.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez, I tried to build one out of mdf , and it was met with disdain lol


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Geez, I tried to build one out of mdf , and it was met with disdain lol


Hey, Hi Rick. Missed you.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hey, Hi Rick. Missed you.


I lurk here once in a while still . I’m not good with change , and miss the old format . Miss you guys too


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I lurk here once in a while still . I’m not good with change , and miss the old format . Miss you guys too


I do as well, Rainman. It just doesn't have the vitality but I'm hanging in. Just not as often. take care.


----------

